# Streaming error E=47 V=1 , E=39 v=1



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Streaming on my new bolt was working before I removed the lid. Running bolt without a top cover to keep it cooler and quieter with fan disabled. I hope that didn't damage something accidentally when removing the lid. Accompanying the error message is a check your network connection and try again message . What is the usual procedure when diagnosing such issues?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

reboot of my network switch and android device fixed it. Don't know if both were required. I wonder if assigning static IPS to my network devices would resolve such issues from reoccurring? Even if I have a slow DSL internet speed and I'm maxing out my download pipes that wouldn't make in home tivo stream suffer would it?


----------

